# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Tennessee Passes Bill Rejecting Gun Control Imposed By International Law or Treaty

## donnay

*Tennessee Passes Bill Rejecting Gun Control Imposed By International Law or Treaty*

By Joseph Jankowski

On Thursday, the Tennessee senate gave final approval to a bill that sets the foundation to stop enforcement of gun control imposed by international law or treaty.

House Bill 2389 would prohibit law enforcement officers from enforcing provisions of international law and treaties that limit gun rights as specified in the states constitution.

The bill reads:

    On or after July 1, 2016, no personnel or property of this state, or any political subdivision of this state, shall be allocated to the implementation, regulation, or enforcement of any international law or treaty regulating the ownership, use, or possession of firearms, ammunition, or firearm accessories, if the use of personnel or property would result in the violation of another Tennessee statute, Tennessee common law, or the Constitution of Tennessee.

This bill prohibits any interference of [the right to keep and bear arms] by international treaty, said Tennessee Rep. John Windle, who introduced the bill in January.
HB2389 now moves on to Governor Bill Haslams desk. He must sign or veto the bill within 10 days of transmittal, or it becomes law without his signature.

If this bill passes, Tennessee will be shielded from the pesky, anti-second amendment UN Arms Trade Treaty which has been described by Gun Owners of America as part of a plan to bring back the framework for a global gun control regime.

The ATT was signed by Secretary of State John Kerry on September 25, 2013 but was never ratified by the US Senate.

Read more:  http://www.activistpost.com/2016/04/...or-treaty.html

----------


## Intoxiklown

I know it's a good thing, but knowing how crooked that state is.....

If you want to hate TN, drive down I40 with out of state plates.....and have at least a grand in cash on you. Watch those bastards dance with reasons as to why they have to confiscate that money. It's a lot like driving on I10 through Texas with out of state plates. You're going to get pulled over. They're going to find "residue" or some $#@!. And they will search every inch of your vehicle. Orange, TX is a place where I cussed two cops, their wives, their kids, their mothers, and spit a lougie on windshield after they didn't find anything after three hours. And back to TN....I have a gang file in Memphis....lol. I was caught with a small pipe, misdemeanor. But, that meets the criteria there to start a gang file on me. That was when the judge wasn't going to let me defend myself, and tried to order me to get an attorney. I enjoyed hurting her feelings that morning.

----------


## donnay

What this piece of legislation tells me is that the Constitution is being totally ignored.  The second amendment means what it says and says what it means, it needs no interpretation or addendum in a state constitution.

----------

